# What cha making...



## Tabitha (May 21, 2007)

... this week?

I _need_ to make up some shower gel, deodorant, monster repellant & dog misters.


----------



## apple (Jun 23, 2007)

I've been out of town for a cousins wedding all week, so all my projects have been put on hold. I think once i get settled and caught up on everything else I'm going to make something pampering and relaxing. I was thinking I'd put together some foot care kits with foot soak, scrub, lotion, massage cream, etc and include nail polish and nail files. I haven't decided on fragrances though. Maybe something like lavendar peppermint. I like the tingle of peppermint on my feet, but would like something else to balance it out. Any other suggestions? What else mixes well with mint?


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 23, 2007)

vanilla
chocolate
eucalyptus(sp?)


----------



## lizzytish (Jul 27, 2007)

Scrubs.  I wear a lot of skirts in the summer and love having smooth shiny legs! I have a very nice emulsified scrub, and your standard sugar scrub.  Add in fragrance and bam! a shower pick-me-up


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 27, 2007)

Lizzy, what is the main difference in your standard vs emulsified scrubs?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

the emulsified scrub is more of a lotion base, and doesnt have the oils floating on top.. its like a thick cream with the sugar or salt in it. Have you tried one before Tab?


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 28, 2007)

I guess not. They sound really nice!

I add silica to my scrubs so they gel & the oil does not seperate.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 21, 2007)

This is the only scrub I use anymore- awesome!! Try it you'll love it- especially if you don't like your scrub sitting in oil!


----------

